# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Philips] philips lcd model hws8200q

## patentasre

καλησπερα σας.εχω μια οθονη philips model hws8200q που δεν ανοιγει ουτε αναβει το power led.στο τροφοδοτικο που μετρησα δεν βρηκα καποιο πυκνωτη χαλασμενο.απο τις 4 επαφες που παιρνει ο μετασχηματιστης οι 3 εχουν επικοινωνια .η μια παει σε ενα τρανζιστορ dm0565r.απο την εξοδο του μετασχηματιστη δεν βγαινει ταση, οποτε υποψιαζομαι μηπως ειναι το τρανζιστορ.υπαρχει καποιο καταστημα που μπορω να το βρω?

----------

